# Pics of my collection.



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Parabuthus transvaalicus (male) 

Female


Smeringurus mesaensis


Vaejovis sp.









Haplopelma lividum (freshly molted)

















Stay tuned more to come.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Pterinochilus murinus 

















Heteroscodra maculata


Scolopendra subspinipes

























Blaptica dubia (food)
Male








Female








Baby








Freshly molted









Thanks for looking.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! You just have a house full of goodies dont you! Lol love the pets on the kitchen counter, RIGHT next to the microwave. Very very cool. Id be kinda scared on owning half of those pets....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep the snakes and roaches are in my bedroom, everything else is on the counter between the kichen and living room. As soon as I get a table set up in my bedroom I plan on moving everything else in there also.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice collection!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome Collecton

Looks great. Ive wanted a Haplopelma Lividum for a long time


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Well done!!! You've got some nice collection!!!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks I wish I knew that it recently molted because I would of waited until it had a few crickets in it's belly before I took pics.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Thanks I wish I knew that it recently molted because I would of waited until it had a few crickets in it's belly before I took pics.


We always wish to see good photos like the ones above!!! so...


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

Parabuthus transvaalicus......... LOVE IT!!! and thats quite the collection man good for you







keep going and then charge admission to your friends to come into your house







Good work man!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice collection! Hows the ATBs temperment?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Red Eyes said:


> Very nice collection! Hows the ATBs temperment?


When the snakes in it's enclosure it's pretty nippy but once out it's fairly calm, only been tagged twice.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Very nice collection! Hows the ATBs temperment?


When the snakes in it's enclosure it's pretty nippy but once out it's fairly calm, only been tagged twice.








[/quote]
only...relax...a lot more to come







lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> Very nice collection! Hows the ATBs temperment?


When the snakes in it's enclosure it's pretty nippy but once out it's fairly calm, only been tagged twice.








[/quote]

is it captive or wild? mine used to bite like a banshee. wouldnt eat frozen...all in all, it was just tough to keep.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I cant handle bugs. But they look cool in pictures, Nice collection


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Very nice collection! Hows the ATBs temperment?


When the snakes in it's enclosure it's pretty nippy but once out it's fairly calm, only been tagged twice.:laugh:
[/quote]

is it captive or wild? mine used to bite like a banshee. wouldnt eat frozen...all in all, it was just tough to keep.
[/quote]
I'm guessing CB. I've fed mine frozen from day one.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome collection love you ATB


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

to many spiders for my taste but very nice


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a quick video of me feeding the centipede. http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v346/gbp...w¤t=bugs094.flv


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice snakes. But beyond that... I think you're in need of a large can of Raid.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Nice snakes. But beyond that... I think you're in need of a large can of Raid.:rasp:


x2 lmao


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

do u ever handle all those insects? uve got a lot of balls..


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nope...I will only hold are the roaches.


----------



## merks91 (Feb 13, 2007)

sweet jesus great collection but i could never be with in 10 feet of some of those. i love the snakes especially the smaller one with those huge gorgoeus eyes. the scorpion i could MAYBE deal with but not the roaches or other creepy crawlies. especially the spiders. DAMN they are freaky.


----------

